# Flammeneffekte



## drangel (28. November 2013)

Hallo Ihr!
Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei der Erstellung von Bilder wie  hier:

http://www.dreamstime.com/dvargfoto_more-popular-photos_pg1

Und zwar mein ich die mit den Flammeneffekten in normal und blau (Drachen, Herz, Schweif vom Ball...).
Wie erstellt man solch ein Bild bzw. genau solche Flammen.

Bitte nicht irgendwelche Tipps wie man Feuer malen könnte, es soll *genauso* aussehen!!

Braucht man für die Figuren Vorlagen und macht den Effekt dann mit Masken oder sind die direkt so gezeichnet?

Vielen Dank

Drangel


----------



## sight011 (30. November 2013)

http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/25-stunning-photoshop-fire-explosion-tutorials/

Ich hab mal Techniken gesehen, da wurde erstmal eine Foto mit Feuer hergenommen, freigestellt und dann über Verzerrung und Verformung zurecht manipuliert, oben ein Link zu ein paar Tutorials.


----------



## pixelator (30. November 2013)

Die Flammen scheinen mir in einer Vektorsoftware erstellt zu sein. Ne Maske mit der Grundform drüber und die Kontrollpunkte am Rand der Maske anpassen oder Flammenduplikate passend skalieren / biegen. Viele der Flammen sind Duplikate. Ne handvoll "Basisflammen" im Vektorformat müssten eigentlich im web zu finden sein...


----------



## drangel (30. November 2013)

pixelator hat gesagt.:


> Die Flammen scheinen mir in einer Vektorsoftware erstellt zu sein. Ne Maske mit der Grundform drüber und die Kontrollpunkte am Rand der Maske anpassen oder Flammenduplikate passend skalieren / biegen. Viele der Flammen sind Duplikate. Ne handvoll "Basisflammen" im Vektorformat müssten eigentlich im web zu finden sein...




Vielen Dank schonmal. 
Und wie wird das dann genau gemacht? Wie bekommt man den Glanz/Schein/Transparenz der Flammen so schön hin?


@sight011: die Tutorials hab ich auch schon gefunden, ist aber nix vergleichbares dabei. Will ja genau den Effekt. Danke trotzdem


----------



## pixelator (30. November 2013)

Als ich bei Google Bilder "flammen" eingab, bekam ich direkt den Vorschlag "flammen vektor free".
Ich würde in einem Vektor-Programm die Kontour in Form einer Linie erstellen und die Kontour mit Flammen füllen. D.h. hier auch schon die Flammen formen. Diese sehr schönen, fließenden Bögen ließen mich gleich an Vektorgrafik denken. Wenn die Füllung einigermaßen stimmt, als PSD exportieren. Alternativ kann man Vector-Dateien auch in Photoshop öffnen und hier ausschmieren, biegen und verflüssigen. Nur sollte man beim Öffnen der Vectordateien, die Maße für das resultierende Pixelbild recht groß wählen. Viel Material lässt sich sanfter bearbeiten. Die Flammenebene kommt mit der umgebenden Transparenz. Die oberste Ebene ist die Maske, darunter kommen die Flammenebenen, darunter die Funkenebene und darunter die Glowebene. Der Glow ist im Prinzip eine breite, stark weichgezeichnete Kontour in orange, gelb und rot. Die Leuchtkraft wird durch die Verläufe und den schwarzen Hintergrund erreicht. Das Ineinanderfließen erreicht man durch geschicktes Radieren der (vielen) Flammenebenen, Ebenentransparenzen und weiche Auswahlkanten. Z.B Im Ebenenfenster, mit Strg auf das icon  einer Flammenebene klicken. Die Auswahl der Flamme erscheint > Auswahl umkehren > weiche Auswahlkante > Entf-Taste. Die Pixelzahl für die weiche Auswahlkante bestimmt, wie die Flamme nach aussen weich ausläuft.


----------

